# 2021 Nebraska mule deer archery hunt



## sportsman12 (Sep 12, 2015)

Im planning a do it urself public land mule deer hunt in Nebraska next year. I am looking at the Ponderosa Wma and wondering if anyone has hunted it? I’m not looking for any spots on it or anything I will put the work in to find them im just wondering what the area was like and if there is a abundance of game whitetail and Mule deer. I’m not looking for a trophy nor will I shoot a yearling I’m just wanting to make sure I’m looking at a area I can at least watch some deer. Iv never hunted outside of Michigan before so I’m putting my time on onX and doing all the research I can but anything anyone with experience can add will be appreciated.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

I think Nebraska is one of the best kept secrets. You can do decent in the sandhills. If you do archery, you can get OTC Mule Deer, Pronghorn, and Turkey ( Merriams around there ) tags for a reasonable price and it increases your chances of getting at least one animal.


----------



## sportsman12 (Sep 12, 2015)

We are planning on archery. We plan on going two days before season opens to scout then hunting on the first. There will be 7 of us and my dad can only walk a mile at the most that’s why I’m looking at the ponderosa Wma cause it looks like there’s some fields not to far from the road.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Nebraska is overhunted and overpressured. They need to come to terms of opening a draw like the states out west. I hunt them out west when drawn and do very well. Here in Nebraska it sucks in comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Wallywarrior said:


> Nebraska is overhunted and overpressured. They need to come to terms of opening a draw like the states out west. I hunt them out west when drawn and do very well. Here in Nebraska it sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they don't I like it just the way it is for archery ! lol !


----------

